# Replacement for Proto-Sound 1



## beetle63

Is there a replacement for the QSI Proto-Sound 1 controller?

I have a Rail King (MTH) Southern Cresent Limited with Proto-Sound version 1. It is a beautiful engine and I'd like to run it, but there's a problem. It won't run.

From the MTH website: "If the battery is discharged it will be unable to supply the circuit board with enough current to operate normally causing the board to become "scrambled". This can be confirmed with the sounding of the three clanks. At this point it will be necessary to reprogram the board with a special software chip."

I have been that route once before, it took over four months and was expensive. So I'd like to change out the controller to something else.

Also from MTH: "Upgrade your engine to Proto-Sound 2!" But, "Upgrades kits are currently on back order." I believe they have been on back-order for several years. 

Digital Dynamics offers a complete Railsounds replacement system, but from their website: "Railsounds 4.0 Kit for Large Steam SP Daylight Locomotives is temporarily unavailable" and has been unavailable for several years. (A Small-steam Atlantic and a Large-steam Northern are available.)

What can I do to get this beauty rolling again?


----------



## gc53dfgc

Just replace the rechargeable 9v battery with an equivalent. I did that with a messed up railbus in Proto sound 1 or 2 and it fixed the problem with no issues so it should work. It is also important to note that QSI does not and has not ever made sound systems for MTH. MTH is like Apple. Everything they make they try to make as proprietary as possible while still staying in buisness.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

GC, it's not as simple as replacing the battery if you're already scrambled the PS1 chip, been there, done that, burned the T-shirt.  If the chip is truly scrambled, you need the special reset chip.

Do you run TMCC or DCS on the layout? I've upgraded several PS1 locomotives with Electric Railroad TMCC cruise control and Railsounds 4 kits. MTH DCS is a bit harder, for some reason their upgrade kits have been in short supply for a long time. They occasionally come up on eBay.

For the ERR TMCC stuff, Bill at Modern Toy Train Parts sells them at a discount from the ERR site prices. I've done 7 or 8 TMCC conversions from conventional or PS1 locomotives.


----------



## beetle63

gunrunnerjohn, 

I do not run TMCC or DCS, my track is all conventional power. The chip was scrambled when I bought the engine, and I had it replaced. That was 3-4 years ago. It was not a pleasant experience. I ran the engine regularly since, but the other day it was acting funny; not responding as expected. Then, "Clank-clank-clank" and then nothing. 

At this point, I'm not even thinking to repair it again. I just want it to run forward and backward. I'll give up all the bells and whistles and the conductor sounds. Surely someone makes (and sells) a replacement board that will provide motor control? Or maybe I could just straight-wire the wheels to the motor some way that it will run?

I'm desparate.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You can put a conventional electronic E-Unit into the engine, here's a likely candidate.

Dallee Electronic "E" Units, you want the Model 400 for $44.95. It's all you need for complete motor control. 

You can also add sound pretty cheaply with this MRC Sound Module for $22.95. Add the remote control for $12.95, available at checkout, and you can remotely control the sounds and also customize them.


----------



## beetle63

'll look. Thanks.


----------

